# WELTREKORDVERSUCH: Sprung mit Hardtail von Skischanze



## Dittmosher (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

_Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auf ein Event aufmerksam machen:_

*Weltrekordversuch: Sprung mit Hardtail (NICOLAI bmxtb) von Oberhofer Skischanze​*Das Event steigt am 25. Juni 2005 an "Schanze am Wadeberg" in Oberhof/Thüringen. 

Hier werden ca. 10 Biker mit ihren Hardtails von der Skischanze springen und hierbei einen neuen und einmaligen Weltrekord aufstellen: bei welcher Weite dieser dann liegt entscheiden die Bedingungen vor Ort (das Fernsehen wird übrigens auch da sein   ) Ich rechne mit einer Weite von ca. 25 m Metern (vielleicht auch etwas mehr   ) Die Absprunggeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca. 80 km/h, nach dem Landen können es noch mehr werden...

Ich selbst werde mit meinem neuen Nicolai bmxtb springen. 
(Vielen Dank an NICOLAI _ Falco)

Also wer kommen möchte ist recht herzlich eingeladen - auch für das Rahmenprogramm (dies ist für Jdermann): 
Dirt Jam, 
Speedcontest am Schanzenauslauf und ein 
Bunnhop-Contest.

Bin außerdem mal auf eure Reaktionen und Fragen gespannt...   

Bis denne, sagt Daniel alias Dittmosher aus Suhl / Thüringen


----------



## Pevloc (15. Juni 2005)

Vergesst nicht euch shconmal paar Rollstühle bereitzustellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Master | Torben (15. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Vergesst nicht euch shconmal paar Rollstühle bereitzustellen!




NE!!! Lieber nich - sonst hüppen die damit noch von der Schanze    


Nun ma zum Thema - wie seit ihr / die Veranstalter auf die Idee gekommen? Is ja schon ziemlich waghalsig!


----------



## Nazgul (15. Juni 2005)

Muss ja anscheinend spaß machen, sich den Sattel in den Arsch zu rammen   und sich die Brust zu zerdrücken. Naja wärs geil findet  für mich ist es jedenfalls nichts. Trotzdem viel spaß und Glück.


----------



## dAs_oLi (15. Juni 2005)

Also mir hat damals nen 6m drop schon gereicht =) der fand ich hat gut gescheppert aber najo, trotzdem viel glück an jederman(n) mein kumpel wird dort sicher wieder den dirt kontest rocken =D (letzten oberhof hatter glaube sogar gewonnen) *gg* also werds mir auch evtl anschauen  bin ja erfurter *gg*


----------



## powderJO (15. Juni 2005)

naja - wahrscheinlich rammen die sich weder den sattel in den arsch noch zerquetschen sie sich den brustkorb. ganz einfach, weil sie es wahrscheinlich (in meinem fall sogar 100%ig sicher) besser draufhaben als alle, die hier so lustige kommentare abgeben. 

meins ist es zwar auch nicht, aber dennoch habe ich den dicksten respekt vor allen, die sich das zutrauen und meistern. good luck dafür.


----------



## alöx (15. Juni 2005)

uiui. Viel Glück bei der Sache! Bin selber mal von ner Skischanze gesprungen aber nur so 3 meter weit und fand das echt schon sehr Krass. Besonders die Landung ist bei dem Speed echt übel. Die Höhe ist nicht krass weil Die Landung beim Skisprung passend zur Flugbahn geht. Also so hoch springt man nicht sonst würden ja auch die Skispringer zerfliegen beim Landen.

Aber trotzdem Megarespeckt und Hut ab!  

EDIT: 

Meint ihr eigentlich die hier? 






uff...


----------



## Pevloc (15. Juni 2005)

> Die Höhe ist nicht krass weil Die Landung beim Skisprung passend zur Flugbahn geht. Also so hoch springt man nicht sonst würden ja auch die Skispringer zerfliegen beim Landen.



Oben stand 25m weit, wieviel Meter in die Tiefe ist das?


----------



## alöx (15. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Oben stand 25m weit, wieviel Meter in die Tiefe ist das?



Naja so richtig über tiefe kann man garnicht Sprechen weil man echt bündig reinkommt wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. So gesehen hat man nach der Absprungphase ne gute Höhe aber da fällt man ja nicht vertikal runter. Und irgendwann mach der Landehügel ja einen Knick und danach ... hm das würd ich auch gern wissen.


----------



## X$47=[]Ö39 (15. Juni 2005)

Ist wien Drop mit Landehügel, ganz einfach. Mit nem Downhillfully mit 250mm Federweg hinten und 888RC vrone würde ich es mir vielleicht auch noch zutrauen. Stand auch mal auf ner großen Schanze am Absprung, soo tief ist das nicht, und ins Flat würds sicherlich nur Bender machen, aber man hat ja diesen extremst steilen Landehügel.


----------



## Master | Torben (15. Juni 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Meint ihr eigentlich die hier?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Auslaufzone wird doch noch verlängert? Also falls ihr die meint - doch repsekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pevloc (15. Juni 2005)

Hmm, Auslaufzone? Die Skispringer springen viel weiter! Ohne Bremse! Und die schaffens auch anzuhalten!


----------



## alöx (15. Juni 2005)

Pevloc schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, Auslaufzone? Die Skispringer springen viel weiter! Ohne Bremse! Und die schaffens auch anzuhalten!



Schonmal dieses Mattenzeug runtergefahren? Da ist schonmal nichts mit Bremsen drauf. Skifahrer bremsen mit ihren Ski.  Und Auslauf ist auch bei Skifahrern größer glaub ich. Winter is zu lang her und ich mag die Magersüchtis nicht.


----------



## mike_tgif (17. Juni 2005)

Igor Obu hat das doch vor ein paar Jahren in Garmisch gemacht und 43m geschafft.
Das allerdings mit Fully.
Hoch schaut das aber schon aus:


----------



## alöx (17. Juni 2005)

eh ja am Absprugn ist man ja auch hoch aber von der Landung her ist es wie BunnyHop machen... 

bild...


----------



## santla (17. Juni 2005)

also ich hab gehört, daß die auslaufzone verkürtzt wird. um es spannender zu machen. es ist auch schließlich ein weltrekord versuch und da gehört auch eine möglichst kurze auslaufzone dazu  

nein. die typen sind schon echt fett drauf! die haben wohl nix zu verlieren...! aber respekt...!

naja dann hals und beinbruch!


----------



## trickn0l0gy (17. Juni 2005)

einfach nur krank. aber anschauen tu ichs mir gern. kann das jemand tapen und online stellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (20. Juni 2005)

Naja, dachte mir schon das die meisten eher skeptisch rangehen: ist aber auch gut so - denn nachmachen sollte man das nur wenn man sich 100%ig sicher ist... 

Am letzten WE sind wir im Training gesprungen: ca. 22 m ist schon mal ein guter Anfang fürs Training!   

Es sind auch "Schanzenneulinge" gesprungen: "keiner hat sich irgend was wohin gerammt..."   

Aber ihr seid nach wie vor gern eingeladen - auch wer nur mal den Auslauf runter will mit einer km/h-Messanlage - da kann man sich das Feeling ungefähr vorstellen. 

Oder für die Dirtfahrer unter euch einfach beim Dirt Jam mitspringen: 360er und Backflips werden auf jeden Fall zu sehen sein - wenns gut läuft mit der Skischanze werde ich mich wahrsch. erstmals an den Backflip No Foot auf Dirt (statt Foam Pit) wagen...

Also kommt vorbei: schaut zu oder fahrt mit... 
Wer weiß ob und wann so ein Event wieder kommt...


----------



## Dittmosher (26. Juni 2005)

Es ist geschafft:
WELTREKORD mit Hardtail: 27,5 Meter weit!!!

Sieger: Daniel Jansky (alias Dittmosher) auf NICOLAI bmxtb (27,5 m)

Vieze: Peter Meyer (26 m)

Dritter: Marcel "Selli" Röhlig auf NS streetlegal (20 m)

Super Veranstaltung!

Achtet auf folgende Medien: 
RTL (wahrsch. Montag in Explosiv) MDR Fernsehen+Radio, TVS, WerraTV, Antenne Thüringen, Freies Wort, Attention, Thüringer Allgemeine und und und   

Dirt Jam: Backflips, Superman und alles was sonst so an coolen Sprungen dazu gehört...

Ein Hinweis an alle Skeptiker: Hoffe wir konnten euch nun das Gegenteile beweisen...   

Möchte noch meinen Danke loswerden an:

Sponsoren:
NICOLAI (Kalle, Falco, Andi, ...) 
Magura (Herr Schäfer) 
Bike Side (Timo und Fanny)

Beteiligte:
1. MTB-Club Suhl (Bernd Freytag)
Sportmanagement GmbH (Herr Fischer; Herr Krebs; Mario Czogalla)
Ski/Wintersportzentrum Oberhof (Herr Kotlinski) 

Sonstige:
Freies Wort/Attention (Holger Schalling + Kollegen und Kolleginnen)

Und natürlich an alle anderen die in irgend einer Form zum Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben.


----------



## Dittmosher (26. Juni 2005)

Es ist geschafft:

WELTREKORD mit Hardtail: 27,5 Meter weit!!!

Sieger: Daniel Jansky (alias Dittmosher) auf NICOLAI bmxtb (27,5 m)

Vieze: Peter Meyer (26 m)

Dritter: Marcel "Selli" Röhlig auf NS streetlegal (20 m)

Super Veranstaltung!

Achtet auf folgende Medien: 
RTL (wahrsch. Montag in Explosiv) MDR Fernsehen+Radio, TVS, WerraTV, Antenne Thüringen, Freies Wort, Attention, Thüringer Allgemeine und und und   

Dirt Jam: Backflips, Superman und alles was sonst so an coolen Sprungen dazu gehört...

Ein Hinweis an alle Skeptiker: Hoffe wir konnten euch nun das Gegenteil beweisen...   

Möchte noch meinen Danke loswerden an:

Sponsoren:
NICOLAI (Kalle, Falco, Andi, ...) 
Magura (Herr Schäfer) 
Bike Side (Timo und Fanny)

Beteiligte:
1. MTB-Club Suhl (Bernd Freytag)
Sportmanagement GmbH (Herr Fischer; Herr Krebs; Mario Czogalla)
Ski/Wintersportzentrum Oberhof (Herr Kotlinski) 

Sonstige:
Freies Wort/Attention (Holger Schalling + Kollegen und Kolleginnen)

Und natürlich an alle anderen die in irgend einer Form zum Gelingen der Veranstaltung beigetragen haben.


----------



## __x_cut__ (27. Juni 2005)

reiß die arme hoch, wirf deinen helm weg...

war echt nicht schlecht, respekt an jeden der sich da runter getraut hat.
spannend war speziell der letzte durchgang, da haben du, der zweitplazierte und der typ mit dem fully echt alles gegeben, by the way...warum ist er außer konkurenz gesprungen und hat sich nicht einfach irgendein dirtbike gekrallt?
kann mir doch keiner erzählen damit hät er's nicht gekonnt, bzw wäre nicht so weit gekommen...wollte warscheinlich auf die monsterT bei der landung nicht verzichten...
auch der dirthjump war schön anzusehen...


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. November 2005)

Dittmosher schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ich rechne mit einer Weite von ca. 25 m Metern (vielleicht auch etwas mehr   ) Die Absprunggeschwindigkeit liegt bei ca. 80 km/h, nach dem Landen können es noch mehr werden...



Das dünkt mich ein wenig kurz. Für einen 25m Sprung braucht man keine Skischanze. Ihr werdet sicher weiter fliegen.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (25. November 2005)

Knurrhahn schrieb:
			
		

> Das dünkt mich ein wenig kurz. Für einen 25m Sprung braucht man keine Skischanze. Ihr werdet sicher weiter fliegen.



Ihr werdet sicher weiter geflogen worden sein   
Schau mal auf's Datum und die letzten Beiträge...

Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## karstb (25. November 2005)

wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, scheint der rekord nun beu 27m zu liegen. besser hätte man es nicht schätzen können.
aber das ganze bei diesen witterungsbedingungen zu wiederholen, wäre bestimmt auch ne feine sache.


----------



## Levty (26. November 2005)

sind da auch CCs willkommen? auch so verrückte wie ich die lieber mal ne steile abfahrt aufm hinterrad absolvieren anstatt den hiuntern hinterm sattel zu haben? schade dass ichs verpasst hab, hba nur das vid aufm pc :'(
vll krall ich nextes jahr n dirt bik vom nachbar und schau mal vorbei, gibt es diese veranstaltung nextes jahr noch? 
gruss, killuah1


----------



## Renato (2. Dezember 2005)

Iss ja echt Irre wsa die Jungs da abziehen .

Mal ne Frage :
Was für eine Monsterübersetzung fährt man auf soner Ski-Schanze um ordentlich auf Speed zu kommen ? auf den Pics iss nichts zu erkennen .


----------



## nonem (2. Dezember 2005)

renato schrieb:
			
		

> Iss ja echt Irre wsa die Jungs da abziehen .
> 
> Mal ne Frage :
> Was für eine Monsterübersetzung fährt man auf soner Ski-Schanze um ordentlich auf Speed zu kommen ? auf den Pics iss nichts zu erkennen .


ich sach mal da brauchst du keine Übersetzung...
oder hast schonmal nen Skispringer mit Kette gesehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

